# out door clay pizza oven



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone tried one of these?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2660936.htm


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

You could make a better one yourself for cheaper! 

JK


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That'll be one of those things you use once before it becomes another garden decoration. :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have to agree with Kerr, pizza takes 10mins in your oven. It'll take you longer to get a fire going in that and all you'll get is a rock hard pizza that you can't eat. Proper clay ovens are big so you can move food around to different areas as a method of heat control. That looks far too small to have any degree of control over it. But I saw these in Aldi yesterday so I guess they're going to be this year's must have fad which will then sit next year unused with the pasta maker and bread maker😃


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just get a good cast Chiminea with a shelf, surely it would do the same job plus they are good as a heater.

http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/180cm-large-chimenea-306838

or a small fire pit with shelf (bbq grill would be ideal) would probably still do it with just coals in the bottom and some tin foil over the top if you need to cook the pizza quick.

http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/versailles-circular-log-burner-306846


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Get a weber bbq with the pizza stone. More expensive can use it for anything then.

Pizza done on a bbq is way nicer than an oven.


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I just bought one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KR8LZ3Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess the clue is in the title. It's a _Mexican_ pizza oven. Since when have the Mexicans been the chef supremos in Italian food? Now, if had been a Mexican Taco oven, it might be worth a gamble!


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

lol

I allready have a Chiminea amazing fun
dont want electric, looking for somthing different to a bbq

guess i will have to save for the larger type

thanks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Get a weber bbq with the pizza stone. More expensive can use it for anything then.
> 
> Pizza done on a bbq is way nicer than an oven.
> 
> DW - Weber Pizza - YouTube


I am currently looking at getting my first webber BBQ and then getting the pizza stone or getting the expensive add on pizza part but not sure yet


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

JUST PUT ONE OF THESE IN

http://www.aveccookers.co.uk/produc...-brick-clay-portuguese-oven-outdoor-barbeque/

NO MATTER WHAT NOTHING BEATS FRESHLY MADE DOUGH AND THE FIRED IN A WOOD FIRE PIZZ OVEN YOU JUST CANT MATCH IT. PIZZAS TAKE AROUND 1-2 MINUTES YOU CAN CHURN OUT PIZZAS LIKE NO TOMORROW AMONGST MAKING ALOT OF OTHER THINGS, CHANGES BBQS ALSO PEEPS LOVE COMING ROUND ETC....

sorry for caps and i didnt pay that much but is identical just white


----------

